
Model Mommy changes name to not reinforce gender stereotypes for women - jwygoda
https://github.com/berinhard/model_mommy
======
jwygoda
For context, Model Mommy is (or was) a fairly popular library for creating
fixtures for testing in Django. New version (model bakery) is not compatible
with model mommy. Do you think that changing libraries names in the name of
gender equality is worth it?

~~~
brudgers
Projects that use semantic versioning break compatibility for reasons that
aren't any better.

